# My new helmet reveals my true passion...



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I got a new helmet today. Check it out:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice for you....
...BTW, What is so special about Pabst?

http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/pabst-blue-ribbon/734/


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

lidarman said:


> Nice for you....
> ...BTW, What is so special about Pabst?
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/pabst-blue-ribbon/734/


I think the patch affixed to the helmet answers that question: I love it. _That_ is what is special about it.


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Nice for you....
> ...BTW, What is so special about Pabst?
> 
> http://www.ratebeer.com/Beer/pabst-blue-ribbon/734/


Wow. A rating of 4.

I suppose it matters less when dispensed through a beer-bong?

Maybe it is more satisfying on the way back up?

Let's ask Ralph...and Earl.


----------



## fakebeave (Mar 15, 2004)

PBR is a delicious post ride beer.


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

I poisioned myself on Pabst in 1976 when I was in college and haven't touched it since....LOL


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I wouldn't drink a PBR with a gun to my head. Life's too short to drink crappy beer.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

mtnbkrid said:


> I poisioned myself on Pabst in 1976 when I was in college and haven't touched it since....LOL


I have heard that you CAN get water poisoning, but this is the first 1st-hand story.


----------



## lpranal (Mar 14, 2007)

Anonymous said:


> I wouldn't drink a PBR with a gun to my head. Life's too short to drink crappy beer.


Come to Wisconsin, you'd be surprised at the multitude of situations you find yourself in that very closely resemble the one you just described :thumbsup:

Then there's also this, quite possibly one of the coolest, best sounding (renowned for it's acoustics) venues in the midwest: http://www.pabsttheater.org/


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)




----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

lpranal said:


> Come to Wisconsin,


Why on Earth would anyone want to do that?


----------



## mattbryant2 (Apr 19, 2005)

I simply can't help it - I just have poor taste in beer. All my ale-drinking buddies chide me, but I've tried everything else and the cheap lagers are what I like best (although I really don't like Budweiser - go figure).


----------



## lpranal (Mar 14, 2007)

Anonymous said:


> Why on Earth would anyone want to do that?


It's not something that typically happens on purpose, like getting caught in quicksand. Most people who live here unwittingly wandered here from surrounding states. Luckily, we have managed to survive with a few basic necessities


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

You wouldn't happen to know this guy would you? - Full story here


----------



## Pabs (Aug 4, 2007)

Pabst is the best cheap American mass-produced domestic beer, which is a bit like saying you can whisper the loudest.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Checked out the beer site; I'm in trouble!

Been away from the beer scene WAAAAAY too long -- the only listed beer I recognized was Samuel Adams, not a brand I like (my sister does, though).

But I can say I won't drink domestic...Heineken, Molson Ice, Mannheimer Export have all pleased me. Curious about Guinness, but it's not in the budget.

Stay away from japanese beer, though -- lost a perfectly good gourmet Asian meal that way....


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I've had a few over the years.

http://www.austinbike.com/travel/beer/

However, one of the best beers that I ever had was an MGD after a ride in surisan, south korea.

Mass produced American beer generally sucks, but it does have its place.


----------



## laxguy86 (Feb 2, 2004)

bigpedaler said:


> Checked out the beer site; I'm in trouble!
> 
> Been away from the beer scene WAAAAAY too long -- the only listed beer I recognized was Samuel Adams, not a brand I like (my sister does, though).
> 
> ...


Unless you're talking only about the macro-breweries, you're missing out on some great beer. The best beers I've ever had have been American micro breweries.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

lpranal said:


> Come to Wisconsin, you'd be surprised at the multitude of situations you find yourself in that very closely resemble the one you just described :thumbsup:
> 
> Then there's also this, quite possibly one of the coolest, best sounding (renowned for it's acoustics) venues in the midwest: http://www.pabsttheater.org/


I gotta tell ya, I've had about one swig of PBR in my life. I'd rather drink the effluent from my local waste water treatment plant.Or maybe have Jason Elam kick me in the sack. WTF is wrong whith you people? Drink good beer or don't drink beer. See that dot at the end of that last sentence?


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> I gotta tell ya, I've had about one swig of PBR in my life. I'd rather drink the effluent from my local waste water treatment plant.Or maybe have Jason Elam kick me in the sack. WTF is wrong whith you people? Drink good beer or don't drink beer. See that dot at the end of that last sentence?


You've clearly never been to college. PBR is rich stuff here.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

For mass produced, I prefer Sam Adams or Yeungling, esp their light. Only 99 calories.

Micro-brews, I like Natty Greene's, a local brew from Greensboro, NC, and Highland Gaelic Ale from Asheville.

Imports are all over the place, but lately I am really enjoying New Castle on tap. Rich brown goodness


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

mattbryant2 said:


> I got a new helmet today. Check it out:


Of all the things in the world, all the areas of knowledge, exploration, the natural sciences, philosophy, arts, to be passionate about; of all the things in your life, all your experiences, goals, dreams... you are most passionate about pledging your allegiance to a cheap, low-quality, but trendy beer brand? And you're proud of this?

You can drink a half gallon of garbage, get a buzz, pee like crazy, and wind up with a nasty hangover in the morning, or you can drink half as much stout or IPA, actually have some flavor in your beer to enjoy, not have to pee unstoppably, and feel slightly groggy in the morning, all for within a buck or two of the same cost.

Even the Pabsts don't drink that crap.


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Whats the point of drinking if you don't black out? just a college student's perspective and PBR is amazing since usually my only other choices are keystone light and busch light. Altho I do drink micro-brews for the taste occasionally that is usually perceived as a waste of money. (quantity>quality)


----------



## fat-two-nine (May 2, 2008)

Those basic necessities keep me going back...I'd add the WORS series and South Kettle moraine for riding.

I'm a FIB, but find myself frequently visiting.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm reminded of the Schaffer slogan..."the one to have when you're having more than one." I need an I (heart) Mickey's sticker!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

It's all marketing.

I remember when Corona became so popular...I was in that age. The price shot up due to the fad and never fell back. It's not very good beer either...

Then later PBR, then Red stripe.

There is no real bad beer, but there are lots of not as good beers.

Seems people want to associate themselves with a beer for some odd reason. PBR really hit that... It is like having a Harley Davidson but a lot cheaper. Following the crowd but seeming different.


----------



## Frank West (May 19, 2008)

I~'ve got Paaabst Blue Ribbon on my mind helmet~

(the change under my sofa was all the money I could find, but it turns out it was enough for a pretty sweet new helmeeeet)


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

I am happy to live in Germany. That's all there is to say about beer.


----------



## alm80 (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow never in my life have I seen such strong opinions about another's choice of beers. I am a micro brew drinker for taste but an cheap beer drinker for the buzz. That being said I had my 1st Pabst ever recently after a race, a local team is sponsored by them and hands them out to all who are legal to enjoy. Wow that is a great beer post hard ride.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Keatan said:


> Whats the point of drinking if you don't black out? just a college student's perspective and PBR is amazing since usually my only other choices are keystone light and busch light. Altho I do drink micro-brews for the taste occasionally that is usually perceived as a waste of money. (quantity>quality)


Now_ there's_ a healthy attitude about alcohol consumption.


----------



## rafdog (Jun 16, 2006)

alm80 said:


> Wow never in my life have I seen such strong opinions about another's choice of beers.


Well of course WE (collective voice of the internet) know what's best for you (happy go lucky poster)....once everyone gets in line, Gore's real reason for creating the internet will be fulfilled...until that time, enjoy PBR, Corona (if you can gag it down), Black Label, Mamba, etc in mass quantities.


----------



## paulster2626 (Apr 6, 2008)

You silly americans and your imitation beer... so cute!


----------



## Rootberry (Jul 27, 2005)

Give me a good Belgian any day!

Am I the only one who likes storm king after a ride? Or if I'm in the mood for something a little lighter, Old Chubb.


----------

